# Kingfish reel



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in the market for a reel to catch kingfish with. I'm looking for a spinning reel or a levelwind reel. I like the shimano tekota 600 reel but don't know much about it. Any info would be great


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

$150 area


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you mean king mackerel you need a bit more line capacity than 16/390, 20/300, 25/240 and levelwinds are a no-no. If you're talking about whiting (northern, southern, and gulf kingfish aka sea mullet, VA mullet, roundhead, ect ect ect) then that'd be fine but a cheap saltwater spinning reel works just fine.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

For 150 if your looking for king macks check out the penn senators...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

TLD25,enuf said,best damn king reel for the money,pack it full of 30# power pro and let them smokers wear them selves out trying to spool ya


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm talking about king mackerel. Why are levelwinds a no no for them. What would u guys recommend then. What kind of capacity should I be looking for? I was told 17 lb and 250 yards is that not right. Thanks for all the help guys as I live in Kentucky so I don't get to fish the ocean but a couple times a year so I need all the advice I can get.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bethebush said:


> Yeah I'm talking about king mackerel. Why are levelwinds a no no for them. What would u guys recommend then. What kind of capacity should I be looking for? I was told 17 lb and 250 yards is that not right. Thanks for all the help guys as I live in Kentucky so I don't get to fish the ocean but a couple times a year so I need all the advice I can get.


17 of 250 might be ok for a boat but not a pier. They can burn off the 250 in no time. A levelwind can get burned out on a big run and you're stuck not able to reel in since it will all pile up until it hits the crossbar on the frame. 

Look for something like a TLD or Penn Senator.


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

Shimano speedmaster iv capacity 20/480 yds,6:1 ss gears $120.00 its a wrap


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been told that high gear ratio is a MUST! Is this correct?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

pierjunky said:


> I have been told that high gear ratio is a MUST! Is this correct?


Unless you like reeling a lot. 

If he swims towards you, you better be able to keep up with him.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flasaltangler said:


> Shimano speedmaster iv capacity 20/480 yds,6:1 ss gears $120.00 its a wrap


 Lever drag?? Sounds like a heck of a reel...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

may i suggest the okuma classic 450l. it is a level wind reel but i had no problem with it when i used it. the 450l size(there also is the 300l size which will hold 420 yds of 20 pound mono) holds 580yds of 20 pd mono, which is plenty of line. since it is a level wind it has self lubricating gears so when fish is pulling drag real fast like a tarpon, the drag wouldnt get screwed. it is 39 freakin dollars!!! it is very durable i have actually used it. perfect beginner reel. when a chopper took my bait, it was runnin really fast and i thought for a levelwind, the drag would burn off(not literally). then i read on the manufacturs website that it had self lubing gears. heres a link to the best buy,http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...SPG-3-GOOGLE&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse
good fishing! :fishing:


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Smoothlures,
i have seen senators will keep up with kings(from what ive seen). high gear ratio is not really a must, cuz the fish will want to stay away from the pier untill its the last leg of the fight.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

cant beat a nice used/clean widespool 4/0 redface senator......450+ 30lb line


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't want a reel I have to wind the line evenly with my fingers and you guys say levelwind are a no go so I guess I'm looking at a spinning rig then. I guess I'll look into Penn 7500 or the new battles. I've heard good things bout them.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Where are you going to be kingin at again?

And if you want a levelwind, then get one...Unless someones hands are cripled or they are missing fingers, then not wanting to guide line on is just laziness.,,,But thank god this is america and I have my own opinion.,..WITH that being said, a penn 345gti wont stir you wrong, you see thats what my uncle uses and he lost his fingers in the war 8 years ago, so he has no choice in the matter. 

You live once, make it the best... Tightlines


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

Pcb third week of September out of my hobie pa. Me and a buddy both have hobies we are bringing down, we are supposed to meet up with a guy named Sam off of this forum. I think he fishes with an older Penn 750 or something like that for smokers and mahi


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bethebush said:


> I don't want a reel I have to wind the line evenly with my fingers and you guys say levelwind are a no go so I guess I'm looking at a spinning rig then. I guess I'll look into Penn 7500 or the new battles. I've heard good things bout them.


Spinning reels for pin rigging are few and far in between....seriously after a trip or two it'll be second nature to just guide it with your thumb while reeling as fast as you would with a levelwind.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bethebush said:


> Pcb third week of September out of my hobie pa. Me and a buddy both have hobies we are bringing down, we are supposed to meet up with a guy named Sam off of this forum. I think he fishes with an older Penn 750 or something like that for smokers and mahi


 I can understand you are from Kentucky,and you only get to go one time a year or so.. Not wanting to deal with a non levelwind is understandable from that point of view.. I've never caught a king on a levelwind reel,but have caught them on spinning.. so,jmho,go with a large spooled slammer or battle.. I know for a fact the slammer will take the heated runs and keep on ticking.. JMHO,the older penns ain't all that,drags ain't got what some of the newer spinners do,anti reverce is subpar,and retrieve ain't what the newer spinners are either.. Just bought a battle,so jury is still out.. Although the drag ect is extremely smooth.. Main thing,make sure you have plenty of line on spool,imo at least 400yrds.. Don't let folks tell you a spinner won't work,know for a fact it will.. Having said all that,I'll stick with the conv non levelwind tld 25 for kingin,but I also live in Hatteras and have used non levelwind conv for many years..


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

You know I dis see a okuma spinning reel that was a baitfeeder and it held a crazy amount of line. It was the largest okuma avenger I think.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

TLD 15...not to big...not to small....

got a nice one Ill sell ya!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

crumbe said:


> TLD 15...not to big...not to small....
> 
> got a nice one Ill sell ya!


Not to be a prude or be rude, but the tld 15 will not hold enough line. You want at least 500yds of twenty pound test mono( that's the minimum line strength unless your kamikaze).


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> Not to be a prude or be rude, but the tld 15 will not hold enough line. You want at least 500yds of twenty pound test mono( that's the minimum line strength unless your kamikaze).


sorry smacks ,the 15 will do just fine-550 of 25# power pro w/ a 60yd top shot-my personal best 41# king on a 15 and the reel just loved it


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> sorry smacks ,the 15 will do just fine-550 of 25# power pro w/ a 60yd top shot-my personal best 41# king on a 15 and the reel just loved it


Yep...will work no problem...especially if you put braid...but it is rated for 450 yards of 20 lb mono....you could get away with 17lb mono and 50 or 60 shock.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

You said you were going to be fishing from a hobie? If you are going to be fishing from a yak, it opens up a whole new world of suitable reels. Most of the replies appeared to be geared towards pier fishing. I would think many smaller conventionals, including levelwinds, would work fine as well as spinning reels.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

4500 bait runner will more than do the trick.


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I'm sure there will be some pier fishing too but hard to say. Why would being in a yak allow for using a levelwind reel? Wouldn't the fish still pull drag off at the same speed as if I was on the pier? I think I have made my mind up on a reel so this thread is dead for me. I know being in a yak would effect the line capacity on the reel but I don't see how that would effect how fast the line came off the reel. Maybe I'm looking at this all wrong


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe Jim on Kure pier uses one of the Gti reels (levelwind), which was mentioned before, and has caught plenty of kings. BUT, to complicate things even further, king fishing in Florida from the pier is much different than what a lot of us further north typically see. Never done it, but based on what I have seen on the web, lots use spinning reels. Maybe check with the guys on the Florida forum to see how they do it. Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

Just get a good spinning reel with a smooth drag that will hold (at the very least) 250yds of 15lb mono and you will be set for kayak or pier. You will be fine with ANY king you hook from the kayak, and 95 % of the kings you will hook from the pier. No pin rigs are allowed from the piers in PCB or anywhere else in the panhandle. No need for them. Freelining or working dead baits(snobbling) is the method for kingfishing down here. Conventional reels just wont cut it for these techniques. Most guys here kingfish with old modified mitchell 302s pums or penn 706s, loaded with 12 to 20 lb mono. In 40 yrs of pier fishing ive never seen but 2 or 3 people get spooled by a king(on an appropriately sized reel). Tarpon are a different story,but we still land plenty


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Bethebush said:


> Well I'm sure there will be some pier fishing too but hard to say. Why would being in a yak allow for using a levelwind reel? Wouldn't the fish still pull drag off at the same speed as if I was on the pier? I think I have made my mind up on a reel so this thread is dead for me. I know being in a yak would effect the line capacity on the reel but I don't see how that would effect how fast the line came off the reel. Maybe I'm looking at this all wrong


Unless your anchored up you will be pulled around by the king, so it would effect how fast line comes off the reel some, and you really wouldnt need as much capacity. Back when I did pin rig I used a penn 330gti, It was my first setup that my dad bought me when I was 11 yrs old. Never had a problem with my levelwind then. All that being said I havent pin rigged in at least 15yrs probably longer than that, but I doubt much has changed


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Watched tons of guys down in Gulf shores Alabama fish off of the state park pier free line bait with spinning reels.....you dont need a 6/0 reel to land a king


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

crumbe said:


> Watched tons of guys down in Gulf shores Alabama fish off of the state park pier free line bait with spinning reels.....you dont need a 6/0 reel to land a king


Amen!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

crumbe said:


> Watched tons of guys down in Gulf shores Alabama fish off of the state park pier free line bait with spinning reels.....you dont need a 6/0 reel to land a king


I agree completely but here is where I think it is different, especially in teh SENC area. We dont get tons of kings off the piers, not uncommon to go a week without one in season, so the guys gear up and try to make sure they have every advantage. I have noticed that most guys here in teh SENC also dont use as much drag as other people further south for fear of hooks pulling out.


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I'm going to purchase a Penn Slammer 760. Seems to be a classic with a good reputation and I think it will handle some smokers, maybe not all but I fine with loosing a few fish. It's just inevitable, and with me being new to fishing for them I'm going to make mistakes. The only question I have to ask is what does that mean on the slammer reels with infinite reverse? I don't see any switch or lever to switch over or do you just reel backwards?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> I agree completely but here is where I think it is different, especially in teh SENC area. We dont get tons of kings off the piers, not uncommon to go a week without one in season, so the guys gear up and try to make sure they have every advantage. I have noticed that most guys here in teh SENC also dont use as much drag as other people further south for fear of hooks pulling out.


Exactly....and far as we are concerned, we cant stand on our feet all day and go "Theres a king!" And toss a bait to it, we have to sit and wait...which in return gives up the chance of ALL types of fish from 12ft tigers, to 12lb kings...different parts of the world, different types of fishing/setups....


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

ReelKingin said:


> Exactly....and far as we are concerned, we cant stand on our feet all day and go "Theres a king!" And toss a bait to it, we have to sit and wait...which in return gives up the chance of ALL types of fish from 12ft tigers, to 12lb kings...different parts of the world, different types of fishing/setups....


I understand, but the OP said he will be fishing in PCB


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Bethebush said:


> I think I'm going to purchase a Penn Slammer 760. Seems to be a classic with a good reputation and I think it will handle some smokers, maybe not all but I fine with loosing a few fish. It's just inevitable, and with me being new to fishing for them I'm going to make mistakes. The only question I have to ask is what does that mean on the slammer reels with infinite reverse? I don't see any switch or lever to switch over or do you just reel backwards?


Probably a good choice...but I will tell you one thing about part of what you said....".*maybe not all but I fine with loosing a few fish*" if you fish most of the season just for that one run...you will change your mind on that!! Lots of good suggestions here from all over. They are right fishing is different depending on where you are at. I always used my TLD 15 felt that was enough and it seemed practical..not to heavy to carry around and fish but not to small that you were worried when a king made that first run. When I walked out onto the Pier in Alabama to fish I got all kinds of weird looks walking out there with a 10 ft heaver. I had to explain...thats how we fished where I was from. I had never really seen someone free line live bait like they did. And the bait down there....geeze....all over it was crazy. They did both on that pier just no heavers...the only difference was....the king riggers fished on the up current side and the free liners fished on the down current side...when the current shifted everyone shifted. I probably fished the OB for 4 or 5 years pretty hard...did miss some good times to be there like it always seemed that Rodanthe would turn on July 4th weekend...I dont know why I would not go that weekend but the guys always caught 4 or 5 over that weekend, at least it seemed that way to me...but the only place I ever caught a king was in Alabama...funny...but true!!

Sorry got off on a rant re living old times.....good luck with your choice.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bethebush said:


> I think I'm going to purchase a Penn Slammer 760. Seems to be a classic with a good reputation and I think it will handle some smokers, maybe not all but I fine with loosing a few fish. It's just inevitable, and with me being new to fishing for them I'm going to make mistakes. The only question I have to ask is what does that mean on the slammer reels with infinite reverse? I don't see any switch or lever to switch over or do you just reel backwards?


 Excellent choice..... That reel has a smooth drag and plenty dependable... I would think it would hold enough line for anything you would tackle from tarpon to king... Infininte reverse means you can't backreel.. I never did that with any spinning reel I owned anyhow,so consider that a useless feature on any spinner.. jmho...


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Bethebush,
I'd suggest handling a 760 slammer before buying one. The reason I say that is that the 760 is a fairly big spinner, I personally don't care for its size, I prefer a 560 slammer loaded with 12# Momoi Hi-Catch. I have talked to others that don't like the size and some that think it is just right. Handle both before you buy and pick the one that suits your comfort.


Drumdum said:


> Excellent choice..... That reel has a smooth drag and plenty dependable... I would think it would hold enough line for anything you would tackle from tarpon to king... *Infininte reverse means you can't backreel.. I never did that with any spinning reel I owned anyhow,so consider that a useless feature on any spinner..* jmho...


Infinite antireverse takes the pressure off the pinion and main gear. That is the reason modern reels can hold up using cast aluminum gears.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

goto the FL forum.....Thats your best bet


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> sorry smacks ,the 15 will do just fine-550 of 25# power pro w/ a 60yd top shot-my personal best 41# king on a 15 and the reel just loved it


I use mono like I said in that reply


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

crumbe said:


> Watched tons of guys down in Gulf shores Alabama fish off of the state park pier free line bait with spinning reels.....you dont need a 6/0 reel to land a king


Those kings aren't as big as up near sc, nc etc.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Bethebush said:


> Well I'm sure there will be some pier fishing too but hard to say. Why would being in a yak allow for using a levelwind reel? Wouldn't the fish still pull drag off at the same speed as if I was on the pier? I think I have made my mind up on a reel so this thread is dead for me. I know being in a yak would effect the line capacity on the reel but I don't see how that would effect how fast the line came off the reel. Maybe I'm looking at this all wrong


your kayak is the drag basically. Tighten your reel down and when you hook up just let the fish pull you around to tire itself out.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

smacks fanatic said:


> Those kings aren't as big as up near sc, nc etc.


I've seen kings in the high 40 lb range and several tarpon 150+ from our PIERS (fl.panhandle and alabama) this year so far. Most of our pier record kings are in the mid to upper 50lb range. There have been cobia up to 100lbs caught from the piers in the past, 80+ lbrs every year. I guess when these fish GROW UP they head for the carolinas. No wonder you need a 6/0.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

smacks fanatic said:


> Not to be a prude or be rude, but the tld 15 will not hold enough line. You want at least 500yds of twenty pound test mono( that's the minimum line strength unless your kamikaze).


Have you ever even caught a king from a pier? How about a tarpon? Or a cobia? Just wondering


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

panhandler said:


> I've seen kings in the high 40 lb range and several tarpon 150+ from our PIERS (fl.panhandle and alabama) this year so far. Most of our pier record kings are in the mid to upper 50lb range. There have been cobia up to 100lbs caught from the piers in the past, 80+ lbrs every year. I guess when these fish GROW UP they head for the carolinas. No wonder you need a 6/0.


with the year we're having, do ya think ya could let a few of those fish you all are catching come on up to carolina,i don't care if they're a little small, really i don't care!!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

panhandler said:


> Have you ever even caught a king from a pier? How about a tarpon? Or a cobia? Just wondering


Yes sir I have. The tarpon was only around 50 pds, cobias 12pds, 15pds, and 2pds( caught on gotcha plug), and kings 17pds 10 pds and 24 pds. Oh yea up here(or there) I use 25 pd test not 15 pd So the tld 15 will not do for me.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

smacks fanatic said:


> Yes sir I have. The tarpon was only around 50 pds, cobias 12pds, 15pds, and 2pds( caught on gotcha plug), and kings 17pds 10 pds and 24 pds. Oh yea up here(or there) I use 25 pd test not 15 pd So the tld 15 will not do for me.


 Them fishes aint all that big, you must have caught them before they got to SC


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

plotalot said:


> Bethebush,
> I'd suggest handling a 760 slammer before buying one. The reason I say that is that the 760 is a fairly big spinner, I personally don't care for its size, I prefer a 560 slammer loaded with 12# Momoi Hi-Catch. I have talked to others that don't like the size and some that think it is just right. Handle both before you buy and pick the one that suits your comfort.
> 
> Infinite antireverse takes the pressure off the pinion and main gear. That is the reason modern reels can hold up using cast aluminum gears.


 Good answer,never knew that was the reason,just knew it stopped the line from going backwards on the spot,and you had no anti reverse to worry with or dog gear.. Thanks I learned something...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

panhandler said:


> I've seen kings in the high 40 lb range and several tarpon 150+ from our PIERS (fl.panhandle and alabama) this year so far. Most of our pier record kings are in the mid to upper 50lb range. There have been cobia up to 100lbs caught from the piers in the past, 80+ lbrs every year. I guess when these fish GROW UP they head for the carolinas. No wonder you need a 6/0.


 So,how much line do you have on these spinning reels?? You see kings here are caught with a different technique,we just don't see that many,or at least not enough so we could cast a live cigar minnow at one.. Mainly what I'm implying here is that when a king is hooked up here,we really can't put much heat on it,therefore all the post about capasity ect.. If a king is hooked in the beak or corner of the mouth with a single,it is a much different animal to pull on than one that has hit a livebait at full throttle and you don't know if you have a treble in the side or single in the beak... Many posters on here are compairing apples to oranges,because of the ways each of us has to fish... The original poster is fishing in Fla,so those of us that fish nc or sc can yeild to the folks that fish in fla and know what it takes there to catch a big fish.. 

We do catch some nice fish here in the carolinas,but those numbers you posted are empressive.. Wish we still caught kings off piers up my way,it has been a downhill slide since the late 70's... Cobias have been on the upturn though,98lber and an 87lber caught on same pier this summer,so too hateful,I would guess.. And we do catch some tarpon in the hundred range,sometimes into the 150 range,my bud Jesse from senc could attest to that...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

panhandler said:


> Them fishes aint all that big, you must have caught them before they got to SC


The 24 and 17 pound fish were caught from piers, the other was caught on a headboat. I also had an estimated 45-46 pounder kink the wire and break off but did not really want to mention that cuz it's embarrassing.
N


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

smacks fanatic said:


> Not to be a prude or be rude, but the tld 15 will not hold enough line. You want at least 500yds of twenty pound test mono( that's the minimum line strength unless your kamikaze).


tld 15 will hold plenty of line..pack it full of 20 with 20 yards of 50 on top...68 pounder that was landed on avon could have been caught on a tld 15..a tld 20 or 25 is a little extra insurance, but might only need that much line once or twice in a lifetime(massive king or tarpon) if u live at the beach and fish every bluewater day

90% of the fish ive seen caught on a pier, kings, cobes, tarpon, jacks, sharks, etc...could have been caught on a reel smaller than a tld 15...the other 10% a tld 15 woulda done fine

might get spooled eventually, but fishing a week or two per year, prolly never gonna happen unless its a shark


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> So,how much line do you have on these spinning reels?? You see kings here are caught with a different technique,we just don't see that many,or at least not enough so we could cast a live cigar minnow at one.. Mainly what I'm implying here is that when a king is hooked up here,we really can't put much heat on it,therefore all the post about capasity ect.. If a king is hooked in the beak or corner of the mouth with a single,it is a much different animal to pull on than one that has hit a livebait at full throttle and you don't know if you have a treble in the side or single in the beak... Many posters on here are compairing apples to oranges,because of the ways each of us has to fish... The original poster is fishing in Fla,so those of us that fish nc or sc can yeild to the folks that fish in fla and know what it takes there to catch a big fish..
> 
> We do catch some nice fish here in the carolinas,but those numbers you posted are empressive.. Wish we still caught kings off piers up my way,it has been a downhill slide since the late 70's... Cobias have been on the upturn though,98lber and an 87lber caught on same pier this summer,so too hateful,I would guess.. And we do catch some tarpon in the hundred range,sometimes into the 150 range,my bud Jesse from senc could attest to that...


I agree completely. And I know about the great fishing in the Carolinas. I think I may have come across wrong in an earlier post. I didnt mean to offend, I was just responding to an individual who was giving bad info for an area he knows nothing about. I'm glad yalls cobia fishing is on the upturn, ours is on the downturn. I hope its just a normal cycle, but I dont know. Cobia fishing on the piers this spring was awful. The boats still caught fish, but the cobes never made it to the beach in decent numbers. To answer the question about line cap., the reels most use for kings(706s, 302s, VS200s) hold about 400yds of 15lb. For cobia most use 25 or 30 on the same reel. The distance guys for cobia fill their reels with 40-50 lb braid.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

chris storrs said:


> tld 15 will hold plenty of line..pack it full of 20 with 20 yards of 50 on top...68 pounder that was landed on avon could have been caught on a tld 15..a tld 20 or 25 is a little extra insurance, but might only need that much line once or twice in a lifetime(massive king or tarpon) if u live at the beach and fish every bluewater day
> 
> 90% of the fish ive seen caught on a pier, kings, cobes, tarpon, jacks, sharks, etc...could have been caught on a reel smaller than a tld 15...the other 10% a tld 15 woulda done fine
> 
> might get spooled eventually, but fishing a week or two per year, prolly never gonna happen unless its a shark


So how much 25 pound MONO do you think I could fit on it? Or 30 pound mono? I did not mention 20 pound test cuz it is just a little below my standards( when bringing the fish in And the barnacles).


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> sorry smacks ,the 15 will do just fine-550 of 25# power pro w/ a 60yd top shot-my personal best 41# king on a 15 and the reel just loved it


take it easy on him spike he's a rookie


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

First actual full year. I got a half season in. Around the end of October is when I really started catching some thing.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tylerhaase said:


> take it easy on him spike he's a rookie


just like the end of the pier, ya better have thick skin to play in here!!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> just like the end of the pier, ya better have thick skin to play in here!!


Calm down big dude. Big talk won't get you anywhere on the internet


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

smacks fanatic said:


> So how much 25 pound MONO do you think I could fit on it? Or 30 pound mono? I did not mention 20 pound test cuz it is just a little below my standards( when bringing the fish in And the barnacles).


 With 30orso feet of 50lb test you can overcome,or at least combat barnacles.. Course if you play the fish correctly,ya don't really have to worry with barnacles.. As far as 20 not being enough strength,caught a 73lb cobe on 17 with a 7000abu,and a 121lb tarpon on 20 with a 9000c abu,in both cases,50lb shockline was on there.. Can't count the kings I've caught and have seen caught on 20 and less.. Using 20,ya gotta pull pretty dern hard to break it,unless there's some sorry knot tieing going on...



smacks fanatic said:


> First actual full year. I got a half season in. Around the end of October is when I really started catching some thing.


 Yeap,Oct is a great month to catch.. One thing though,you're young with plenty of time to get ya a bunch of fish,put your time in,listen to those on the end with the grey hairs,and you'll catch more than your share.. Not instantly,but you will be successful.. jmho...



smacks fanatic said:


> Calm down big dude. Big talk won't get you anywhere on the internet


 Imo,he's not making "big talk" he's stating fact,ya gotta have thick skin or some folks will eat you fer lunch...


----------

